# Maybe On Thin Ice Here



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

about the deleting of topics. maybe the mods. could just fire a warning shot over the bow.







let everybody know the mods. are watching. i bet us Outbackers will return to shooting blanks rather then armor piercing loads.








kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know Kevin, what it comes down to is that nobody likes to get their hand slapped. And I can accept that. It's human nature. For the most part, everybody does really well around here, and I for one am thankful for that. I don't need this stuff any more than you guys! But, now and then, things stray too far off the tracks and must be dealt with.

When an issue requiring some form of action does come up, one of two things happens. Either the parties involved are able to appreciate that we are just trying to keep things in line (and it's nothing personal), or they are going to take it as a personal afront or attack. In the former case, the issue usually passes without drama. In the later, it really does not matter what we do, there's going to be a firestorm. If we outright remove a thread, well, we are all seeing how that goes over. If we fire a shot across the bow, then we are accused of picking on the member(s) or trying to publically humiliate them. Either way, it's never fun, and it's never pleasant.

Knowing then, how these things are likely to go down, the Moderators can only take the information they have at hand, and make their best judgement in how to deal with the issue. We will never get everybody to agree on our actions 100% (may not even get the Moderators to agree 100%) and we have to accept that. In return, we can only hope that the membership - agree with us or not - can accept that we are just trying to do the best we can for Outbackers. And I can assure you that the members that are serving as Moderators are there for a reason. Their selection was not taken lightly, and each and every one of them were offered the position because I had complete faith in their ability and judgement. To this date, I have not regretted a single selection.

Of course, the best of all worlds, is if the issues just don't come up in the first place. But that one's up to you guys.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

ya it's like being a referee, on every call half are happy and the other half, well...................
good work


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

swanny said:


> ya it's like being a referee, on every call half are happy and the other half, well...................
> good work


Here is one that I love to quote about referees. This has nothing to do with you or your thread other then your last comment brought it to mind.

"The best referees and coaches for that matter are always found in the bleachers or you would think so from listening to them."


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> ya it's like being a referee, on every call half are happy and the other half, well...................
> good work


Here is one that I love to quote about referees. This has nothing to do with you or your thread other then your last comment brought it to mind.

"The best referees and coaches for that matter are always found in the bleachers or you would think so from listening to them."
[/quote]

I just like the Bud Light commercial that has the sports commentators wondering where the referees learn to take the verbal abuse from coaches, then we flash to the scene where the ref is sitting at home and his wife is saddling him up like a rented mule.

Ok, PDX_Doug, you might need to save me on this one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> ya it's like being a referee, on every call half are happy and the other half, well...................
> good work


Here is one that I love to quote about referees. This has nothing to do with you or your thread other then your last comment brought it to mind.

"The best referees and coaches for that matter are always found in the bleachers or you would think so from listening to them."
[/quote]

I just like the Bud Light commercial that has the sports commentators wondering where the referees learn to take the verbal abuse from coaches, then we flash to the scene where the ref is sitting at home and his wife is saddling him up like a rented mule.

Ok, PDX_Doug, you might need to save me on this one.








[/quote]

LOL! I'm afraid you are on your own with that one, jcat. I'm busy trying to get that danged bridle out of my mouth!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Respectful opinions and valuable insight on trends or happenings across our country along with sights to see, funny jokes, new products, MODS!, and great cooking ideas make this a fun place to visit. I come here to escape and talk about something I really enjoy, camping with my family and seeing the great outdoors. I like different topics and bits of information passed on that have an affect on that pasttime, but I don't want to get bogged down in harsh or critical talk.

Hey, I am use to criticism and job direction by those that don't do the job, especially by those that don't want to follow the rules. But then I am a cop. Guess that is a lot like being a moderator??









I say that tongue-in-cheek because just like the public, most of us on this forum appreciate the job you and the other moderators do for Outbackers.com. We may not say it enough but hey, THANKS for all that you do.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

dunn4 said:


> Respectful opinions and valuable insight on trends or happenings across our country along with sights to see, funny jokes, new products, MODS!, and great cooking ideas make this a fun place to visit. I come here to escape and talk about something I really enjoy, camping with my family and seeing the great outdoors. I like different topics and bits of information passed on that have an affect on that pasttime, but I don't want to get bogged down in harsh or critical talk.
> 
> Hey, I am use to criticism and job direction by those that don't do the job, especially by those that don't want to follow the rules. But then I am a cop. Guess that is a lot like being a moderator??
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, and being in the same line of work you are I also understand that in our day to day duties we are not allowed to "feel" or have opinions on "matters of interest." It is always nice in forums like this where we can have them and share them....even if they aren't appreciated by all.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good stuff. Thanks for the refereeing. Sometimes its a bummer to see some topics end but hey, gotta do what you gotta do!
Keep up the good work, it makes this a better place !


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess I missed out... ?

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

This is hands down the best RV forum on the net!!!!!

so when you gotta do what you gotta do..........it gets done............and then when people ask..........you get respectful replies ion why it was done........You can't ask for anything more

Great jobs need to be applauded and the Mods do good here!!!!

can they run the auto industry and banks...............we might get the economy turned around









This arm chair Quarterback likes the playing field!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> ya it's like being a referee, on every call half are happy and the other half, well...................
> good work


Here is one that I love to quote about referees. This has nothing to do with you or your thread other then your last comment brought it to mind.

"The best referees and coaches for that matter are always found in the bleachers or you would think so from listening to them."
[/quote]

Sounds like a Spokane Chiefs vs Tri City Americans Hockey Game!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL! I'm afraid you are on your own with that one, jcat. I'm busy trying to get that danged bridle out of my mouth!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, I am use to criticism and job direction by those that don't do the job, especially by those that don't want to follow the rules.









[/quote]

I think Rick can relate to that one !
















(on a completely off the track note: my 4 year old grandaughter has been telling people that Boppie (Rick) takes people to jail and then shoot them







)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> This is hands down the best RV forum on the net!!!!!
> 
> so when you gotta do what you gotta do..........it gets done............and then when people ask..........you get respectful replies ion why it was done........You can't ask for anything more
> 
> ...


X2!

The mods do a great job keeping this a friendly site!

I tried to initiate Doug for President, but head of an automake or bank wouldn't be a bad idea either!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> This is hands down the best RV forum on the net!!!!!
> 
> so when you gotta do what you gotta do..........it gets done............and then when people ask..........you get respectful replies ion why it was done........You can't ask for anything more
> 
> ...


X2!

The mods do a great job keeping this a friendly site!

I tried to initiate Doug for President, but head of an automake or bank wouldn't be a bad idea either!








[/quote]

*x3* - I think they all are doing an excellent job!!! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

This is the best site anyone could ask for, inregards to the valuable information w/ our OUTBACKS and sharing our expierences in the camping world. I repeatedly come here because I enjoy reading and hearing the concerns, adventures, great mods, and overall great conversation.
And I too, would like to thank Doug and all the moderators for a job well done, its because of them that this site is enjoyable to visit and to participate. This reminds me, I think I'm due to make another donation to the forum


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Woah!!!

Does anyone have a smiley with a brown nose??
















Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ditto on thanks to our site founders, to PDX Doug and all the moderators for their hard work. I did enjoy reading the thread in question up to that point, because it helped me challenge my thinking on the topic. Thanks again for a great forum for info and fellowship!


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

I don't post here as much as I should, but I do want to give credit where credit is due. This is a very family oriented and clean forum. It takes more than the Mods to make it that way. Thanks Outbackers, keep up the spirit!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Empty_Nesters said:


> I don't post here as much as I should, but I do want to give credit where credit is due. This is a very family oriented and clean forum. It takes more than the Mods to make it that way. Thanks Outbackers, keep up the spirit!!!


Id have to agree! Doug and the mods are great - no question! But the members that are here are just as great!! I think we make their job easier than it could be.









Even though we keep them on their toes occasionally with some borderline topics every now and then.....


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a smiley with a brown nose??
> 
> ...


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a smiley with a brown nose??
> 
> ...


I don't have any smileys but I could post some pictures of co-workers.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm afraid to comment on my thoughts.







I hear ice cracking.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a smiley with a brown nose??
> 
> ...


I don't have any smileys but I could post some pictures of co-workers.








[/quote]

"Now, that's funny right there, I don't care who you are" (Larry the Cable Guy)


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

just a thought, lets ask the feds for a bailout. we could say we need to fix out website. then take the money and have a big rally somewhere and pay for it with the feds money??????????? WAIT THAT'S OUR MONEY!!!!!!! those &#^*(*^&


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Did we ever figure out were the best and safest place was in the outback for a firearm?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jozway said:


> Did we ever figure out were the best and safest place was in the outback for a firearm?


That discussion is closed.
It's time to move on.

Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jozway said:


> Did we ever figure out were the best and safest place was in the outback for a firearm?


You crack me up!

Darlene


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Did we ever figure out were the best and safest place was in the outback for a firearm?


That discussion is closed.
It's time to move on.

Doug
[/quote]

Just having a little fun!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

In the world we are living in right now with the economy so far south and such, that's what we all need. Just to have a little laugh and relieve some tension. Isn't that why we go camping in the first place?

Darlene


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> In the world we are living in right now with the economy so far south and such, that's what we all need. Just to have a little laugh and relieve some tension. Isn't that why we go camping in the first place?
> 
> Darlene


AMEN Sister!!!! Now pass me a beer would ya.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Are we trying to go for three locked or deleted topics in a week









I need to go camping









John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Who is the biggest guy on here........

Someone needs to check the Ice


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> *Who is the biggest guy on here*........
> 
> Someone needs to check the Ice


I believe his name is D-O-U-G .... and I believe the Wizard _has_ spoken ...


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Alright let me know when the coast is clear


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess I must have missed something. I didn't see anything improper nor political... Oh well, doesn't matter. Rules are rules.

I've made a number of friends here, and shared a lot of good times and not so good times. I have memories that will be with me forever.

Thank you all, especially you, Doug, for all you've done to keep Outbackers.com a going entity - and to Vern, for the initial startup and several years of operation, and to all the moderators. You've done a great job, one I appreciate, up to a point.

Doug, I think you were right when, in your open letter, you mentioned maybe being overly PC. Honestly, I'm worn out on PC. Worrying about how thick the ice is seems so unnecessary. I, for one, have other things to worry about; besides, at 260#, no ice is thick enough









So - if I can figure out how, after 1,111 posts, I will remove myself from the forum. It's the only way I can make a statement I think needs to be made. I realize this means absolutely nothing to anyone other than me, and that's ok. I'm beyond any need to prove things to anyone else.

Be happy, be well, be kind.

Sluggo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

C'est la vie.

If anyone decides that that this is not the place for them then they are without a doubt correct. It does not matter how many posts they have. If they have grown past the site or the site has surpassed them it does not matter. The freedom to choose will never be taken away. We will still be here if you decide to come again.

Bon voyage.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> C'est la vie.
> 
> If anyone decides that that this is not the place for them then they are without a doubt correct. It does not matter how many posts they have. If they have grown past the site or the site has surpassed them it does not matter. The freedom to choose will never be taken away. We will still be here if you decide to come again.
> 
> Bon voyage.


Wow !!!

I have not broken any posting records by any means, nor will I ever. I try to follow the rules and give info and help when I can. I think this is agreat place to hang out, as a mater of fact I read posts daily. I think the Doug and Mods do a good job, I don;t always agree with them, but hey thats the way it is. BUT.....

This post from a Moderator seems to be a little harsh, I understand you guys have to "police" the boards and keep order, for that I respect you. However the MEMBERS are what makes this FORUM, Just like the customers are what makes KEYSTONE and our beloved "OUTBACK" . As a Moderator you should be trying to increase memebrship, as well as police duties not driving them away. Sure whats one member... but I enjoyed Sluggo's posts and the info he gave to us, losing a member of this "family" should never be taken lightly.

This FORUM would be nothing without the memebrs. I mean no disrespect, however it seems we have a small "group" or "click" here and others are on the outside looking in.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sluggo, I for one will miss you, your posts and hope you only the best in your travels. If you make it to the east coast let me know and there will always be a cold beer waiting for you.

Gary


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> C'est la vie.
> 
> If anyone decides that that this is not the place for them then they are without a doubt correct. It does not matter how many posts they have. If they have grown past the site or the site has surpassed them it does not matter. The freedom to choose will never be taken away. We will still be here if you decide to come again.
> 
> Bon voyage.


It is posts like this from moderators no less that are driving me close to the same decision.

Maybe you didn't mean it this way, but this post comes across as snide and condescending.

A simple "sorry to see you go" would be much more appropriate.

Sluggo,

It was great to have you here. I wish you all the best in your travels. Hope to run into you on the highway sometime. (Figuratively that is).


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sluggo ... I will miss your posts as well ... safe journey!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dave and Webeopelos were able to say what I was thinking. Even if you don't agree with someone, you have to feel that the forum has lost a part of itself when a member of more than 3 years has decided to call it quits. I would hope that the admin and mods of this site would put more value into a member than this.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> C'est la vie.
> 
> If anyone decides that that this is not the place for them then they are without a doubt correct. It does not matter how many posts they have. If they have grown past the site or the site has surpassed them it does not matter. The freedom to choose will never be taken away. We will still be here if you decide to come again.
> 
> Bon voyage.


I wouldnt call this politically correct.... While I can move post its harshness and understand what CamperAndy is trying to say, I think, especially being written by a moderator, it could have been said in a friendlier way.








Just my thoughts.
Hate to lose you Sluggo!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

It is a loss to lose any member IMO.

I don't mean to pound on ice, really I don't, never have. I respect the rules here, whether I like them or not, I signed on the dotted line. But the subject of safety regarding firearms in a camper is extremely important to me. I was really looking forward to knowing what others did regarding this, what is now, taboo issue. I have two kids and I understand that it is my responsibility to keep them safe, or other kids that come over, and away from, or able to get to my firearm.

Learning how to blow out my water lines is great, but what could be more important than this, what could be, a life or death issue? The importance, to me , trumps a possible hurt feeling here or there.

Is there a way for us to discuss this, somewhere else if necessary? I don't want to discuss it on "rv net" side because I value the opinions of the members here much more. Suggestions?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have owned, and had the privilege of being the caretaker of this community for about two years now, and if there is one lesson I have learned, it's that Outbackers can't be all things to all people. What's more, it's a mistake to even try to be.

We do recognize that it is the membership that makes this place, and there is no asset that we value more. We also recognize that not everybody is looking for the same thing, or has the same ideas about what the perfect formula would be. The simple, and inescapable reality of that, is that occasionally we will lose members, and due to a variety of reasons. We have over 4,000 members folks, and as nice as it would be for every one of them to be happy, with no complaints, it's just not realistic.

A number of members here are expressing their displeasure with the direction of the community, and I respect their views. I have also received many comments, both publicly and privately from other members thanking me for running the forums the way I do, and offering their support of the forum continuing on the path it's on. So who's right? And who's wrong? The answer is that there is no right or wrong answer. But there are, in some cases, clear and incompatible differences in the various paths suggested. What one group might think is the way to go, is a horrible and unacceptable situation to another. And visa versa. As I said in the beginning, there is no way to keep everybody happy.

So, which path is the right path for Outbackers to take? Whatever else is said, at the end of the day it comes down to choosing the path that the owner of the site, feels is best. And in this particular case, that's yours truly. I invested - and continue to invest - in this community because I have a vision for where I think it can go, and what I think we can achieve. It would be a poor investment to not be true to that dream, and I certainly have no interest in leading it down a path I myself do not believe in.

Are there changes or improvements that could be made? Absolutely! And we are always willing to consider new ideas from wherever they come. Am I going to change the fundamental direction or philosophy of the site? No. Not going to happen.

The result of that? Some people (hopefully) will share the vision, and join me in enjoying and exploring all the great things this community has to offer. Others (inevitably) will disagree with what we are, and where we are going, and will choose to move on to greener pastures.

So to Sluggo54, Fire44, Webeopelos and any others who may share their discontent with the way things are, and are thinking of leaving us, I will be sincerely sorry to see you go. However, I respect your feelings, and fully understand if you don't think this is the place for you. I've said it before, and I'll say it again&#8230; There's no sense in beating yourself up participating in something you don't enjoy. I certainly wouldn't. And on that note, I wish you happiness and all the best in the future. I hope you find what you are looking for. And, if in the future you have a change of heart, we'll still be here and welcome you back with open arms.

Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First off, I never expressed any intention to leave the forum, I was expressing my dislike of the way a mod he dismissed a member with so little respect.

As for the direction of the forum, I agree it is up to you as the owner to decide that and up to the members to each make thier decisions as to what they feel is the right thing for them. Do I agree with everything that has changed here...NO, do I feel that ALL of the changes are bad...NO, but at the end of the day it comes down to the decision of the owner.

I just wish that the post in question had been made in a more professional way.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It is a real shame that things have come to this.............

What I find impossible is how someone can post 'if you don't like it here, so long'.........

Whatever happened to leaving the people that are interested in a topic decide whether they want to read it or not???

Whether anyone agrees in free speech or not on here, it all comes don to one simple thing....................if you are not interested in what is being posted, *then don't read it!!!!*

Come on people, how hard is this????? Really????

It's bad enough that I have to listen to my 2 kids argue about nothing, then to see it on here...........

Maybe Andy is right.........this just isn't the place for many of us anymore.

Too bad he isn't a moderator on the DTR also, then he could lock threads and delete posts on there when people don't agree with him also.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay guys... I think we can all agree that we have a less than happy situation here.
We've heard both sides, and I think we can all agree that both sides have valid points to make.

But the bottom line is that 95% of the people on the forum couldn't care less, and don't want to deal with the infighting. If you want to see how to drive people away from here, this is the way to do it!

So, I'm going to ask you all now to dial it down. We're all fuming a bit (myself included), but it's time to put this behind us and move on. To those that might think it's would be fun to stir the pot a bit more, I can only suggest that that might not be in your best interests right now.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciously has invited us to share with him. Think of it as his home, and he has invited us in. It's his home, and like you with yours, he tends to it, manicures it , etc. If he neglects it, it falls apart.If he ignores what may threaten the foundation of it, it could weaken and allow harm to it, in this case, in the way of words. Yes, we can express our opinions and thoughts and overall Doug does a damn good job of staying on the sidelines and MOST of the times, what could have become explosive, calms down on it's own. I have seen "exchanges" that could have become eruptions and waited and read, but really,they mostly go away on their own. How about if you feel a need to continue to express your opinion or voice your thoughts on something that Doug or a moderator have deemed not fit this THIS forum, you exchange emails with those want to continue to discuss it and then go on instant messenger or something similar? I have heard there are forums where you can say whatever you want. I have heard they get down and dirty, so those forums do exist, but Doug's forum isn't one of them. I wouldn't stay if it was. I think that often, VERY OFTEN, he does let things slide when he COULD intervene.

Somehow, for the most part, the combination of individuals and personalities and temperaments have combined to make almost perfect ingredients for a family forum. Think about it! We have costume wearing sword carrying duels taking place, complete house-land renovations taking place when the owner is away in another country, conveyor belt out of control, a wooden wolf that appears out of nowhere and often gets stolen, a trailer wrapped in police tape due to a crime, a forum owner who was taken to jail on a wild cross country chase of some sort that involved watermelons? need I say more? The fun, the crazy silliness, jokes, advice , condolences, congratulations, sharing, grief, happiness, sadness, elation and camaraderie are all right here, on one forum. Dougs forum-Outbackers.com.

Ultimately, we should respect the decisions made and move on. When you see responses that get your dander, ignore them and move to a different topic to read and post







. Or, as suggested above, take it to a personal level via email or personal messenger









On edit: for the few that get upset because we don't post only about camping, don't read the ones you don't want to read. I don't read the ones I don't need or understand. Usually sports one bore me to tears! This forum is so cool in that it's a diversified forum with so many categories that make not JUST a camping forum. 
BTW Doug-if I haven't said it: THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO!







including putting me in line when I need it.







AND on the same token, being there when I needed it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well put!!









Except this part...


Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Usually sports one bore me to tears!


Since many dont consider NASCAR a sport. It must not bore you....right ???







What could be better than watching the #48 win 3 championships in a row??? maybe winning a 4th !!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Usually sports one bore me to tears!


Since many dont consider NASCAR a sport. It must not bore you....right ???







What could be better !
[/quote]

If Carl Edwards had won the championship that would have been better.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Usually sports one bore me to tears!


Since many dont consider NASCAR a sport. It must not bore you....right ???







What could be better !
[/quote]








My son in law lives eats and breathes Nascar. My grandaughters first word was "Tony" and I don't think she meant Tiger


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> Usually sports one bore me to tears!


Since many dont consider NASCAR a sport. It must not bore you....right ???







What could be better !
[/quote]

If Carl Edwards had won the championship that would have been better.
[/quote]

Hmm... he made it interesting. Ill give him that! But this is a whole different topic. One ill start soon.....


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

So lets post on my Christmas light post !!! ... just kidding ...


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. Dang trifocals.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. *Dang trifocals*.








[/quote]

....I thought it was because you were _wearing_ those pink glasses in the picture in your signature!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. *Dang trifocals*.








[/quote]

*Yeah Yeah, blame it on the trifocals.*









....I thought it was because you were _wearing_ those pink glasses in the picture in your signature!!








[/quote]

It doesn't happen to me when I put on my pink glasses.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. *Dang trifocals*.








[/quote]

*Yeah Yeah, blame it on the trifocals.*









....I thought it was because you were _wearing_ those pink glasses in the picture in your signature!!








[/quote]

It doesn't happen to me when I put on my pink glasses. 









[/quote]
does this mean...you are my long lost identical twin brother separated at birth?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Are we talking about camping and RV"s? I thought that's what this forum is for!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. *Dang trifocals*.








[/quote]

*Yeah Yeah, blame it on the trifocals.*









....I thought it was because you were _wearing_ those pink glasses in the picture in your signature!!








[/quote]

It doesn't happen to me when I put on my pink glasses. 









[/quote]
does this mean...you are my long lost identical twin brother separated at birth?








[/quote]

That depends.

Do you have a lot of money?














:


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. *Dang trifocals*.








[/quote]

*Yeah Yeah, blame it on the trifocals.*









....I thought it was because you were _wearing_ those pink glasses in the picture in your signature!!








[/quote]

It doesn't happen to me when I put on my pink glasses. 









[/quote]
does this mean...you are my long lost identical twin brother separated at birth?








[/quote]

That depends.

Do you have a lot of money?














:
[/quote]
yeah, I inherited more than genes from our Unclecousindaddy Bill


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> Are we talking about camping and RV"s? I thought that's what this forum is for!


She keeps her pink glasses with tri-focals in the Outback......how is that?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jcat67 said:


> Are we talking about camping and RV"s? I thought that's what this forum is for!


She keeps her pink glasses with tri-focals in the Outback......how is that?









[/quote]


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I guess I can't resist............

PDX Doug........... I don't think anyone on here is mislead over the fact that you are the owner of this forum, and as such, you are free to do and run things as you wish. We are also very aware that any member who chooses can leave on their own accord. I personally respect sluggo's decision and realize how hard that choice had to be. But decisions like that are made easier when one reads a response like that of Camper Andy. You talk repeatedly about this being a community; you talk about mutual support, and more importantly........ you talk about mutual respect. The comment made by Camper Andy was not respectful, it was not supportive........ in fact it was one of the most arrogant and asinine things I think I ever read on this forum.

What upsets people so much is how you or your moderators let comments like his go untouched, yet chastise or delete posts of others. If we're going to play the game..... let's play on equal terms. How can you expect everyone in this forum to abide by the rules when you allow others to break them......... I am very disappointed that a forum with this much potential has dropped to the level that it has. Yes, you may have 4000 members and may not blink at the idea of one leaving. However, a single bad cell in the human body can multiply and spread cancer throughout. Likewise, how you handle situations like this can result in a problem becoming systemic.

I appreciate the rules you have set and do my personal best to try to abide by those rules (this post excluded







). I have gained valuable information from this site and I hope that it will continue. However, the rules you cling to so dearly to need to be enforced equally. That, in particular, is all I ask.......... and I think many others will echo that sentiment.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ummmm...... ya, OK, back to the rich auntsistermother.... im the nephewbrotherson you always wanted, and i work in the auto industry. Can you lend me some money? I might need it real soon here...... UGH.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Ummmm...... ya, OK, back to the rich auntsistermother.... im the nephewbrotherson you always wanted, and i work in the auto industry. Can you lend me some money? I might need it real soon here...... UGH.


Not sure about the money, but we can fly you there in the corporate jet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Ummmm...... ya, OK, back to the rich auntsistermother.... im the nephewbrotherson you always wanted, and i work in the auto industry. Can you lend me some money? I might need it real soon here...... UGH.


It's on the news right now,so sad. Snowball affect for sure. Keep us posted on how you are doing! Uncledad says hi.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Man who wants to volunteer to be a moderator??

You know I think that any departure is sad but it is a fact of life that some people will grow apart for one reason or another. We have thousands of members and there is no way we could ever make everyone feel good all the time. Sluggo mentioned the post count and I only said it does not matter what the count is. I said we would be here if he wanted to come back and I guess I should have said we would welcome him at that time.

C'est la vie - means "that is life", and if this is not just another little bit of the drama of life I do not know what is..

Bon voyage - means "have a good trip", what else is there to say?

My wife is French Canadian and that is what you say to people. It's not like I said "Don't let the door hit you in the ........" you know where that is going.

Here is a suggestion, I am a moderator on Outbackers by the grace of Doug. Just to let you know it does not pay the mortgage or even the Outback payment. But I will leave this up the the membership. Start a poll that asks one simple question. CamperAndy is to stay a moderator or not. I will give it to the 1st of December and then I will either carry on or I will step down. Not that I will leave the forum as I like it here but I feel that if I am not wanted by the membership as a moderator then Doug will not have to take the heat for my posts when misinturpreted by few.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This isn't just any forum, it's Doug's forum and that he so graciousely (sp?)


I'm glad you brought that up. Doug, where is the spell check anyway?
[/quote]








I downloaded Ispell or something like that and it worked! all this time and I never noticed the little check mark right up above. *Dang trifocals*.








[/quote]

*Yeah Yeah, blame it on the trifocals.*









....I thought it was because you were _wearing_ those pink glasses in the picture in your signature!!








[/quote]

It doesn't happen to me when I put on my pink glasses. 









[/quote]
does this mean...you are my long lost identical twin brother separated at birth?








[/quote]

That depends.

Do you have a lot of money?














:
[/quote] 
yeah, I inherited more than genes from our Unclecousindaddy Bill








[/quote]
























And the winner is >>>>> The lady in pink. Sun glasses that is.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Here is a suggestion, I am a moderator on Outbackers by the grace of Doug. Just to let you know it does not pay the mortgage or even the Outback payment. But I will leave this up the the membership. Start a poll that asks one simple question. CamperAndy is to stay a moderator or not. I will give it to the 1st of December and then I will either carry on or I will step down. Not that I will leave the forum as I like it here but I feel that if I am not wanted by the membership as a moderator then Doug will not have to take the heat for my posts when misinturpreted by few.


I 'spose that's an honorable offer Andy but I OBJECT! You are a Moderator and that is by the "grace of Doug". We, the membership, don't 'vote you in', nor do we, the membership, get to "vote you out"!!! It would seem to me that IF Doug didn't think you were serving the Community well, then HE would ask you to step down. As Doug said earlier, he gets lots and lots of mail from Forum Members....I'll bet he'd hear plenty if there was a far-reaching, wide-spread dissatisfaction with a particular moderator. Andy, your 'job' is not to be everyone's friend, your 'job' is to ride herd - alongside Doug and the other Mods - on roughly 4000 members and to help maintain the spirit of Outbackers.com. I'd guess that's ALOT like herding cats and I, for one, applaud your efforts. Good grief. You're human like the rest of us!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How about we all just move on? chalk it up to experience or something learned or whatever it needs to be called. We all have something to offer and we all take something. Andy's wealth of knowledge is greatly appreciated. He is cut and dry and to the point on almost everything he says and can it can be interpreted in more than a way it was intended. Having met Andy a couple times and corresponded via pm's, I understand, it's Andy. 
Many have communicated in worse ways on here and said what they felt and we all moved on. A moderator is more of a target than the rest of us. 
A poll isn't necessary. No one needs to leave, not members or moderators. 
Let's move on everyone. Please? 
Andy you are staying, sheesh! You are where you are by choice of Da Man Da Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hang in there Andy !! 
While i do think the post earlier could have been perceived as a little harsh, I wouldn't want to see you step (or voted) down because of it.

Its the perception - thats it. Every member here has a perceived (or virtual as the DW calls it) identity. My thoughts on it is that if under that members screen name there is a moderator title, that should mean the individual leads by example.....and in an online situation like this, that leadership can only be translated by the perception of written words.

You offer this forum a lot of good qualities both as a member and as a moderator and have for a lot longer than i have been around. 
I can applaud you for that!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Man who wants to volunteer to be a moderator??
> 
> You know I think that any departure is sad but it is a fact of life that some people will grow apart for one reason or another. We have thousands of members and there is no way we could ever make everyone feel good all the time. Sluggo mentioned the post count and I only said it does not matter what the count is. I said we would be here if he wanted to come back and I guess I should have said we would welcome him at that time.
> 
> ...


I'm in for the poll
I vote go.
Bob


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

You know, I have been reading this with some interest and the original post that started this all. I have stayed out of it because it just usually isn't worth getting involved. But here is my two cents worth. When my two girls argue or when one of them starts arguing with myself or Vic and it just isn't going anywhere, there gets to be a point where someone always wants to get the last word in. This usually happens between my 17 year old and my husband. They are two very head strong people. At that point, I have to step in and just say "STOP". Just stop talking, arguing, don't say another word. No apologies, no nothing. The conversation just needs to be over.

I think we are at this point now in this topic. There is really nothing else that needs to be said. I for one stopped posting on the Pop Up Explorer forum because of this kind of needless banter that in the end hurts peoples feelings and is useless to the entire reason the forum exists. The original poster had a valid question and it is a shame that it went off topic.

Now is the time to let this rest. As someone once said--"Can't we all just get along?". Or "Can we agree to disagree?" and go on to more interesting topics?

So, as I would say if my daughter and husband were having an argument going nowhere----"STOP!!!"

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program.......









Kelly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As there no longer seems to be anything positive to be gained in continuing this topic, it is now going to be closed. Before it is however, I am going to make a few comments, and I suggest the membership listen carefully...

There has been a lot of discussion here about rules, policy and administrative methods. Interesting as it has been, the fact is the discussion is moot. All of these issues (rules, policy, etc.) are at the sole discretion of the ownership. I appreciate and value all our members and their views, however the 'Free Usage' membership package you have all subscribed to does not include the feature of challenging the rules or how the forum is run. That package costs a lot more. As 'Free Usage' members you have the simple choice of living with the rules and administrative practices in place, or not participating.

We recognize that there is always room for improvement, and encourage the membership to share their ideas with myself or any of the Moderators. However they will only be considered if presented to the Administration via P.M. (Private Message) or E-mail. Suggestions submitted in a constructive and positive manner will be received and considered in kind.

Open public debate of rules, policy and administrative methods will no longer be allowed. At this time, I am instructing the Moderators to immediately pull any future thread, posting or comment on the subject. We will be keeping track of violations of this policy, and we will consider members that continue to press the issue as attempting to subvert the goals of this community, and they will be dealt with appropriately. Punitive actions include expulsion from the community in situations where it is deemed neccesary.

The poll regarding the retention of CamperAndy as a moderator has been completed by those that have a say in the matter, and I am pleased to announce that the decision to keep Andy as a Moderator was unanimous!

How you feel about the rules and administration of this community only matters in your decision whether to paticipate or not. If you do decide to participate, you do so with the commitment to participate within the prescribed boundaries and accept them as they stand.

And on that note, this topic is now closed. I encouage you all to return to the boards, and take advantage of all the great resources, opportunities and community this website has to offer. It's time to leave the negativity behind and get back to what we do best around here. I invite all who share that opinion to join me on the boards.

Thank you,
PDX_Doug
Owner/Administrator
Outbackers.com


----------

